# First Musky !!! - 5/16/10



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

Thats right after last years horribly embarrassing Musky mishap, i finally redeemed myself today with this CC Musky! The best part of the catch was when it jumped out of the water like a Tarpon. Special thanks to Mark for netting it for me and shooting the photo. C&R


----------



## patsheart (Feb 24, 2007)

Great job man! If anybody deserves to catch that fish its me, since it couldn't be me, I guess you will have to do. LOL. On to #2!


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Beautiful fish Tony!


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

outstanding!!!


----------



## CamdenGizzard (Apr 6, 2005)

WOW! Nice... I just watched Al Linder this morning musky fishing. You'd win a spot in his boat with that nice fish!

Congrads man!

I'm jealous!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Sweet fish! Congratulations.


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

Way to go man!! Nice fish...looks to be in the 40's??


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

Awesome fish. Congrats.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Great fish, congratulations!


----------



## bigdamram (Apr 15, 2009)

Congrats, were you back in the cove straight east of the dam? I was struggling with the crappies in that cove this afternoon.


----------



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

One's first muskie must be a rush. Congratulations, Man.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Congrats on the 1st..You only have 9'999 casts to go for the 2nd.. 
Nice job hope it don't take that many..


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

That's a nice fat musky. Congrats! They are a lot like tarpon in that they strike hard and jump and moonwalk on their tails. Don't forget to register it.


----------



## rmstevensiii (Mar 20, 2010)

Very nice fish!


----------



## Rob (Mar 31, 2005)

Great Job !!! Just remember that your FIRST Musky is your easiest!!!LOL


See you on the lake,

Rob


----------



## horse 'em (Jun 8, 2005)

Tony - awesome fish man!


----------



## Daddy830 (Aug 27, 2009)

Awesome fish, congratulations!!! I'm jealous!


----------



## Nitro750 (Sep 25, 2006)

I was taking my boat out of the water the same time as you. Wish I could have met you. My fishing partner spoke to you while I was getting my truck and trailer. Anyway, congrats. We caught a four saugeye and two bass.


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Nice Fish!


----------



## bigdamram (Apr 15, 2009)

o, must've been the guy i was fishing with you talked to. i was busy with the trailer both times at the dock. Congrats.


----------



## joshtrum (Jun 13, 2009)

def. a fish on my NTC list, great snag there man


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Congratulations Tony! It doesn't matter if you catch 10,000 more in your life, you will always remember this one.


Fish looks to be 39" - 40" long, which qualifies for the Fish Ohio award if you are interested.

Hope to see you on the water.


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

Nice fish man! Congrats!


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

Hey wow thanks for all of the nice replys!! I was suprised to see soo many. I keep reruning that moment in my head and its deffinately a memory that will go down as one of my favorite fishing moments. And to nice guy Mark that helped me, i have a net now


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Topwater Tony blowing up the forum with a first-time hog! Nice fish man, that thing is close to 20 pounds or maybe a few over. The headshakes and jumps are always the best part, always that chance of losing em. Congrats, that's a heck of a first musky. What did she hit on? Crank? Spinner? TOPWATER? Haha.


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

MuskieJim said:


> Topwater Tony blowing up the forum with a first-time hog! Nice fish man, that thing is close to 20 pounds or maybe a few over. The headshakes and jumps are always the best part, always that chance of losing em. Congrats, that's a heck of a first musky. What did she hit on? Crank? Spinner? TOPWATER? Haha.


thanks man... it was a Slopmaster spinner.. now slightly damaged


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Congrats on your hawg wayne, I'd be back there tomoro!!


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Congrats on your hawg wayne, I'd be back there tomoro!!


back where??? over here??


----------



## stefon (Sep 18, 2009)

Nice fish...
Great catch


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice first muskie!!!!! Your efforts sure have paid off, keep at it and you will be rewarded again!! FFBG


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

> it was a Slopmaster spinner.. now slightly damaged



That is the same bait I caught my first muskie on. Was the only legal muskie caught on the trip.


Once again congrats.


----------



## the musky hunter (Jan 26, 2010)

nice job on the c p r
now your ready for soma 56


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice first fish Tony, hope you got number 2 after I left today.....:good:


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice Job!!! Beautiful fish!


----------



## LMRFrank (Jul 5, 2009)

Nice catch. I've had many followers but no hook ups! Congrats!!!


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

Mason52 said:


> Nice first fish Tony, hope you got number 2 after I left today.....:good:


nope  im still searching for #2... nice chat today... thanks!


----------



## Cincyghosthunter (Jun 4, 2008)

Congratulations, I would have been fishing that day too, but I was busy getting married.  Oh well, I know mine's a keeper.


----------



## grizzly70 (Jun 30, 2006)

hopefully that new pair of pliers will help on your next one, nice fish


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

grizzly70 said:


> hopefully that new pair of pliers will help on your next one, nice fish


hey thanks hehe.. and thanks for your help at GM


----------

